# Oops - Kid rolled his car in front of my house yesterday



## bczoom

He slid the right side of his car into a ditch and when it hit a culvert, it flipped the car over, coming to rest on its roof.

The neighbor was mowing her front yard so she was first on scene.  I was spraying weeds in the back so I was 30 seconds behind her.  My daughter heard the crash from inside the house and came out with a phone and I instructed her to call 911 and get police and ambulance to the scene.

The car was mangled but the kid was able to climb out a window and thankfully he only had cuts and bruises.  I got him a chair, a bottle of water and grabbed some baby wipes to start cleaning him up.  Gave him a phone so he could call his parents and let them know so they could come get him.

First officer was there pretty quickly.  Within 10-15 minutes, we had cop cars from 2 or 3 different towns on scene plus a few fire trucks.  Ambulance took longer since they're coming from a couple towns away.  

Once the emergency crews were there, I went back to my chores but returned to the scene every 15 minutes or so to pass out water bottles and see if they needed anything (like my tractor to flip the car upright).

Glad the kid is OK but his car is totaled.  Couldn't help myself in letting his parents know that I have a car I want to sell that's probably in the kids price range.


----------



## waybomb

So, how long did it take you to dig that ditch after you decided you were going to have a car for sale?


----------



## bczoom

waybomb said:


> So, how long did it take you to dig that ditch after you decided you were going to have a car for sale?


LOL.  I did no such thing.

The car has been sitting for over 2 years.

I guess that shameless plug worked.  The kid stopped by 30 minutes ago to kick the tires on the car.  He didn't buy it on the spot but who knows...  He is feeling OK so that's a good thing.

My son took pics of the wreck with his cell phone.  I'll see if I can get one and post it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You never know when an accident will happen. I  remember back when I was in high school I was standing out by the highway waiting for the bus when I looked to the east and noticed a truck coming towards me a few hundred feet away. It was winter and snow was drifting across the highway. Something told me to get out of the way. Sure enough, one of the kids I went to high school with was driving the truck. He hooked a snowdrift and got sucked into the guardrail. The truck whipped around and rolled 3 times landing on its side only 50 ft away from where I was standing. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bczoom

a pic...


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> a pic...



He is luck he is unhurt!


----------



## squerly

bczoom said:


> Couldn't help myself in letting his parents know that I have a car I want to sell that's probably in the kids price range.


LOL


----------



## JimVT

how did his test drive go?


----------



## bczoom

He did come by the next day and check out the car.

I got the impression he's going to pass on it as he probably needs something turnkey to hop in and go immediately.  

The car needs a couple days in the shop and a few hundred $ to bring it back to life.  It's been sitting for over 2 years and has old gas and such in it.


----------



## Hannes Andreason

Damn, hopefully no one was totally hurt... Physically, that is.


----------



## Big Dog

What is this car you have for sale?


----------



## bczoom

99 Audi A6.
Last time we drove it, it was driving home from getting a fresh inspection.  Then it sat.


----------

